# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Huid: natuurlijke middelen om pijn zonnebrand te verlichten

## FRANCOIS580

*Huid: natuurlijke middelen om pijn zonnebrand te verlichten*

Je bent een zonneklopper, je smeert overvloedig en verzorgt je huid zoals het hoort, en toch word je met pijnlijk zonnebrand opgezadelt. Wat kun je zélf doen als de hevige zonnestralen je huid zwaar toetakelde om de pijn van zonnebrand te verzachten? Wat zijn de meest doeltreffende natuurlijke middelen om de symptomen van zonnebrand zoveel mogelijk te beperken en je huid te herstellen?

Als zonneklopper ondervond je het wellicht al aan den lijve. Ondanks alle voorzorgsmaatregelen toch geconfronteerd worden met de pijnlijke gevolgen van zonnebrand. De schadelijke Ultra- violette stralen (UV- stralen) van de zon zijn verantwoordelijk zijn voor het verbranden van je huid. Een rode huid en eventueel witte blaasjes veroorzaken pijn en hevige jeuk. Ga er niet aan krabben, want dat maakt de jeuk alleen maar erger. Wrijven is de beste manier om jeuk van en verdere huidirritatie te voorkomen. De witte blaasjes ontstaan als gevolg van de aanmaak van histamine ter bescherming van je huid. Met de vorming van deze witte blaasjes wil je lichaam de temperatuur van je huid doen dalen.

Ben je écht ernstig verbrand onder het geweld van de zon, dan kunnen er zich zelfs blaren vormen. Braken, misselijkheid en hevige hoofdpijn zijn andere gevolgen van ernstige huidverbranding door de zon.

*Smeren*
Je kan nochtans heel wat voorzorgen nemen om zonnebrand te voorkomen. Smeren is uiteraard de boodschap. Hoe hoger de beschermingsfactor hoe beter. Gebruik voor kinderen producten met beschermingsfactor vijftig. Smeer je minstens een half uur voor je naar buiten gaat in met zonnebrandcrème, zodat deze goed in je huid kan dringen. Blijf uit de zon tussen 11 en 15 uur, dan zijn de zonnestralen immers het sterkst. Neem geen enkel risico wanneer je gemakkelijk verbrandt of wanneer eerder huidkanker werd vastgesteld. Zoek dan steeds zoveel mogelijk de schaduw op. Maar in de schaduw zul je verbranden, ook dan moet je dus smeren.

*Tomatenpuree*
Wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat tomatenpuree zonnebrand kan voorkomen bij mensen met een lichte huid die dus vlug verbranden. Het is de lycopeen in tomaten die je huid beschermt tegen de schadelijke invloed van de ultra- violette stralen.

*Zorg voor afkoeling*
Loopt het toch fout, zorg dan in de eerste plaats voor de nodige afkoeling van je huid. Dompel ze een twintigtal minuten onder koud water of leg verkoelende compressen. Het koude water zal de zwelling van je.../...

Lees verder...

----------

